# They'll outlaw the ammo yet..



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

They keep trying, and this isn't a good bill at all.. 

"Stop Online Ammunition Sales Act of 2015"

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/228

_Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (D-12) introduced a bill in the U.S. Congress on Tuesday that would require all ammunition purchases to involve an in-person photo ID check, and also create a registry of people who purchase more than 1,000 rounds in five days that will then be forwarded to law enforcement for &#8220;follow-up.&#8221; The full text of the bill has yet to post online, but Rep. Coleman (who has had two of her sons previously plead guilty to armed robbery) claims that her aim is to reduce mass shootings by limiting the ammunition available in the United States. However, the title of the bill &#8212; Stop Online Ammunition Sales Act of 2015 &#8212; seems to betray a larger goal for the legislation than simply &#8220;reducing gun violence.&#8221; From media reports, in her own words ._

Read the rest here. http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...-introduces-stop-online-ammunition-sales-act/

This isn't good at all.. I buy most my ammo in bulk off the web because it's a lot cheaper.

Don't even get me started on the 1000 round ordeal... I shot up a couple hundred rounds today in not much time at all..


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Chip, chip, chip.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would ask how stupid these people can get but I believe this is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The stupid ones are the people who vote these nitwits into office.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

*REPORT* you to U.S. Attorney General if you purchase more than 1,000 rounds within a five day period;

a thousand rounds only sounds like a lot , my wife thought it sounded like a lot when i forgot the case of ammo at home I had 1500 rounds in the van but had forgot the rest at home ,she wondered why I made her run home and bring back 5K more , even in bolt action rifles my 4-H crew had shot up nearly 1200 rounds in the hour she took to get back with the case , all aimed slow fire

don't even get me started on pistol ammo if you can't get 1k at a time or more it's hardly worth the drive to the store or shipping , I shoot about 30-40 rounds a minute in league , good thing I only shoot for 2 minutes a night 

a practice session is easily 200-300 rounds , some of the guys I shoot with a practice session starts at a 1000 rounds they fire around 60 rounds a minute on the clock from a draw with reloads and shoot for just barely over a minute in league.

some one is thinking this must involve a lot of misses going this fast , It involves very few.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Arms qualified security and courier personnel where I worked went through 400 rounds just to complete the actual qualifying. Including pre qualifying practice the security details often went through close to a 1000 rounds during qualifying week.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I made the call to my congressman , did you make yours yet

make sure that you point out that 1000 rounds is not that much that a family of 4 could easily shoot 1000 rounds in a family range day activity , many classes require 1000 or more rounds for a class , anyone who competes in even an informal club league could easily use this much ammo and especially if your buying for your kids to train and compete also.

that 1000 a round purchase flag would create tens of thousands of false positives , costing major tax dollars to follow up on just to find a bunch of the most law abiding citizens around practicing or completing. 

bad guys are not interested in thousands of rounds they need enough to fill the gun and shoot the dealer moving in on their territory before they toss the gun , they need a hand full to rob the convenience store , even the "mass shooters" have relatively small amounts of ammo and let us not forget that the vast majority of them pass the background checks in their states , often states with very strict gun laws , the make purchases spread out over time they plan and in the end they can only take with them what they can carry.

ammo shipped to your house on your credit card is hardly anonymous or the issue.

these measures seem particularly focused on sport shooters and that is not right.


----------



## S.A. Boggs (Oct 20, 2007)

HER SON IS A CONVICTED THIEF!
Sam


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

S.A. Boggs said:


> HER SON IS A CONVICTED THIEF!
> Sam


Both of her sons... both for armed robbery... GO FIGURE... 

I wonder if they had their background checks to acquire those guns legally they used?


----------



## Red_Leg (Apr 13, 2015)

They're going to ban ammo containing lead for environmental reasons and then they're going to turn around and ban everything else because it is armor piercing. What a plan.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I made the call to my congressman , did you make yours yet
> 
> make sure that you point out that 1000 rounds is not that much that a family of 4 could easily shoot 1000 rounds in a family range day activity , many classes require 1000 or more rounds for a class , anyone who competes in even an informal club league could easily use this much ammo and especially if your buying for your kids to train and compete also.
> 
> ...


 Already spoke to the local aide of my rep to not support legislation of this nature even though all of my congressmen are all 2nd amendment supporters and never have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Already spoke to the local aide of my rep to not support legislation of this nature even though all of my congressmen are all 2nd amendment supporters and never have.



how about the rest of you , have you made your call?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not a voter, so, no, I haven't... Even if I did it wouldn't matter, our WV reps all vote the right way for gun laws..


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wrote a letter myself and I am a voter cause I like to complain and figure if I dont vote it is not fair to complain!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Another reason to reload for your firearms.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> Another reason to reload for your firearms.


I am sure us reloaders are on their agenda also , they just haven't gotten there yet , and since crime with reloaded ammo has to be about non existent maybe we are a ways off , but I need to keep people shooting up that factory ammo to keep me in brass ,other than 22lr shotgun ammo is about all I have bought in years


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Put the nit wits who keep for ever voting the candidates in office with the most money in that boat too. Instead of candidates who don't have all that much money but 5 times the brains.

Haven't bought any 22lr in years my self either. Shopping for a 22 center fire to reload cast for. Like hornet jet or a wasp.

 Al


----------



## jimbo913 (Jun 18, 2015)

Many States are already after the reloader because you have to sign a register when buying powder. This is the first step in setting limits on how much powder you can buy in a period of time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I go in my local gun, reloading shop with the coin and walk out with as much powder & primers as I can afford no paper work no questions either.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

jimbo913 said:


> Many States are already after the reloader because you have to sign a register when buying powder. This is the first step in setting limits on how much powder you can buy in a period of time.



I don't often buy powder outside Wisconsin and any limits here are the store wanting to keep stock not registry or gov limit

what state keeps track of your components?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimbo913 said:


> Many States are already after the reloader because you have to sign a register when buying powder. This is the first step in setting limits on how much powder you can buy in a period of time.


I've not heard of anyone having to sign for anything other than Black Powder, which is classified as an "explosive"


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We also can buy all the black powder and the subtuites we want and can afford at one time with no paper work. Much to my wife's sugrin I bought 60 pounds of Triple 7 a few years ago for 11 dollars a pound. Is well over that now every where. I have sold some of it off myself figuring I will not live long enough to use up 60 pounds.

 Al


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> how about the rest of you , have you made your call?


A call to Gwen Moore to defy Obama? Talk about a futile act.:umno:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> A call to Gwen Moore to defy Obama? Talk about a futile act.:umno:


didn't know you were from over in the east , futile or not it gives you the right to complain like voting


----------



## tammiegriffin85 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am interested in getting more ammo. I was wondering if the best prices are online or at your local Walmart.If online any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tammiegriffin85 said:


> I am interested in getting more ammo. I was wondering if the best prices are online or at your local Walmart.If online any suggestions would be appreciated.


gun bot will help you find online ammo http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/pistol/9mm/
and prices 

remember a small order online is a waste you will pay much more in shipping than it is worth for any online savings 

I will use 9mm as an example I was able to find it at Cabelas for as low as 11.99 on sale last week for Fiocchi , it is about 13.99 for Remington at the local farm and fleet , haven't been to Walmart to look recently 

If I needed 2-3 boxes 13.99 while I am in town would be the best deal , I have family about 20 minutes from Cabelas but it is an hour drive for me so If I am in the area it's worth looking to see what they have , I have bought some primers there that are a good price when they have them. but 2 hours gas is not a deal for anything unless I was going any way or I am buying larger quantity.

If I am buying a case or 2 then freedom arms might be the best deal some of the guys I shoot league with use them https://www.freedommunitions.com/category-s/1918.htm
I belive you get free shipping on your first order so make it count save up and order a bunch


ask yourself how much do you shoot , I know I shoot between 300 and 500 rounds most months so ordering 3000 would not be out of the question

of course I reload or I couldn't afford to shoot that much


----------

